# Why get a Mechanical PE?



## Laine

Civil I can understand since it is a requirement for advancement. However, I've worked in manufacturing, nuke power and education; PE is never required &amp; I got a lot of 'what are you doing that for?'.

My reason was personal challenge. What's yours?

L


----------



## EdinNO

Not necessarily in this oder:

-Challenge

-Leverage on job opeinigs

-Opens the door for future self-employment

-Pay will increase for a position with a consulting firm

Ed


----------



## Laine

Thought about expert witness self-employment in the future? Bigs bucks I hear if you can find your niche.

L


----------



## moodyj2000

Above that ceiling tile in every commercial building exists a whole series of equipment that keeps everyone comfortable. It is called HVAC and you need a PE to design and produce plans. There is a lot that mechanical engineers do that does not require PE but don't forget the building construction industry where you have to be PE (or at least greatly need) to survive.

Now, I have heard several people say, "Why do that for a living?" Because, manufacturing can and most likely eventually will be done somewhere else (China, Mexico, etc). Consulting is in the service sector and service is going to be one of the few areas left in this country will real growth potential.

I am also a prior Navy Nuclear Operator and the commercial Nuclear Power field has a lot of potential. If I want to transfer into that industry I will need something to get my foot in the door. The PE along with my military background will help. I have seen several jobs recently for plants advertising for a PE.


----------



## TouchDown

I work in Mfg as well. I did it for personal challenge as well as:

If they every decide to do another large scale layoff or plant closing, I can find other work with it (we have about 3 local power plants / state jobs / University Jobs)... a lot of those jobs for ME are somewhat inbred and it's difficult to get inside. The PE will help to open doors for that, especially if I'm competing against other guys from my plant that may be looking for jobs as well.


----------



## HERO

-Promotions

-Stronger business credentials

-Stronger background and knowledge of ME

-Add more value to myself, and to the engineering community.

-Make more $$$

-Attract a higher quality (not quantity) of girls (i.e. college educated vs. high school drop out,etc. .........you get the picture)


----------



## EdinNO

Hero,

I like all of your reasons. I would put the promotions and the money as the top reasons. The only issue is the last one. My wife always seems to get upset for some reason when I try to pursue that one!  :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## gatormech_e

i'd also like to consult and/or be an expert witness one day. it's also a good way to brush up on the basics (FE) and go beyond (PE).

i think it's a good credential to have.


----------



## HERO

> Hero,I like all of your reasons. I would put the promotions and the money as the top reasons. The only issue is the last one. My wife always seems to get upset for some reason when I try to pursue that one!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Ed


LOL

The last issue is my problem. I'm single so I don't have to worry about the wife!


----------



## Sschell

It has been a goal of mine since early in my college days...

"-Promotions

-Stronger business credentials

-Stronger background and knowledge of ME

-Add more value to myself, and to the engineering community.

-Make more $$$"

are ane excellent side benefit!.


----------



## Eric_TX

Why get a PE?

You aren't really an engineer if you aren't a PE.


----------



## Dleg

> Why get a PE?
> You aren't really an engineer if you aren't a PE.


&lt;_&lt;

Give me a break.


----------



## singlespeed

> Why get a PE?
> You aren't really an engineer if you aren't a PE.


Then I'm no engineer :true:

And these kind of comments really piss me off. So, I apolagize in advance and consider this my '.02'

Rant on...

I think I've made some contributions to the OEMs that I've worked for for the past twenty years and I've worked with many talented people along the way who weren't "engineers" either.

None of these folks had to point to a piece of paper that described their talents or accomplishments. Their worth was very evident in their work and the way they treated others.

The piece of paper means nothing - its the knowledge and wisdom and the way that you use it that's important. Please think this over, and refrain from making these types of comments in the future "oldtimer"

Rant off....


----------



## Eric_TX

> Why get a PE?
> You aren't really an engineer if you aren't a PE.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm no engineer :true:
> 
> And these kind of comments really piss me off. So, I apolagize in advance and consider this my '.02'
> 
> Rant on...
> 
> I think I've made some contributions to the OEMs that I've worked for for the past twenty years and I've worked with many talented people along the way who weren't "engineers" either.
> 
> None of these folks had to point to a piece of paper that described their talents or accomplishments. Their worth was very evident in their work and the way they treated others.
> 
> The piece of paper means nothing - its the knowledge and wisdom and the way that you use it that's important. Please think this over, and refrain from making these types of comments in the future "oldtimer"
> 
> Rant off....
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone and I've definitely known some nonlicenced people that know a lot more than PEs. I thought everyone on this board was pretty interested in getting his/her PE...

You can contribute a ton to the engineering community without a PE. You can contribute a ton to the engineering community without graduating high school, but I think college is a good idea.

Maybe it's just because I work at a company that offers engineering consulting to the public, and it is illegal for you to portray yourself as an engieer to the public without the PE. My job title for the last 4.5 years has been mechanical engineering intern :true:

By the way, when I wrote this post I didn't know if I passed yet. But TX posted last night and... ass

So... now I can get new business cards that say mechanical engineer and quit having to explain to my relatives why I am still an intern after graduating college and working for 4 yrs...

Anyway, get the PE if it will help your career. If it won't do anything for you, ignore people with an ego about it... :wub:


----------



## singlespeed

Eric_Tx - apology accepted  And again, I apologize (was out celebrating with the family and some 12 year old scotch :drunk: ); the comment just hit a nerve is all. Congrats!


----------



## SFME

I am in the same boat as Eric_TX. In the HVAC consulting industry, it is illegal to portray yourself as an "Engineer" to the public/clients without having your PE. When a relative of friend asks me what I do, however, I tell them that I am an engineer with the explanation about my official title, which is Mechanical Designer. This will be the case until I get the PE, which will hopefully be in a month.

The CA board is obviously :whatever: while I am :wait


----------



## Dark_Knight

The PE is relative. You can have the PE and be a complete moron and viceversa. The most brilliant engineers I knew were not PEs. Nobody ever did dare to tell them they were not engineers. For certain fields the license is a must have. Like CivEngs. They have to have it. For EEs depends where you work. For consultants, very nice. For utilities is worthless. For MEngs I think is nice to have. Not sure for ChemEngs and IndEngs

Bottom line: Is not the license what makes you an engineer. Is what you know. Have seen PEs cracking under pressure. Have also seen seasoned engineers without license saving the day. All this issue with the license is just the biggest legal scam in the world.


----------



## Rocco

Dark_Knight said:


> ...All this issue with the license is just the biggest legal scam in the world.


What impresses me is the huge industry that has developed around Exam prep (Lindeburg must have a *really* nice boat and a private dock somewhere in Florida). That is the real racket -- it's like a printing press for money.

I dunno, for me the only value of the PE is that I can stamp pressure vessel reports (I'm in the nuclear power world). Other than that, it's a generally just an ego thing to be honest. I don't like it that there's some sort of professional criterion that I haven't met. Certainly, many of the best design engineers and analysts I work with are non-PE folks. In my part of the professional world, it's really more about what you can do than the credentials you have. Graduate work in school is nearly required, but the PE is just icing on the cake.

All that said, I would simply love to write some sort of book of formulas or something and cash in on this thing. It's simply amazing how they have us trapped into needing specific reference materials in order to jump through the hoop.


----------



## Dark_Knight

Rocco said:


> What impresses me is the huge industry that has developed around Exam prep (Lindeburg must have a *really* nice boat and a private dock somewhere in Florida). That is the real racket -- it's like a printing press for money.
> I dunno, for me the only value of the PE is that I can stamp pressure vessel reports (I'm in the nuclear power world). Other than that, it's a generally just an ego thing to be honest. I don't like it that there's some sort of professional criterion that I haven't met. Certainly, many of the best design engineers and analysts I work with are non-PE folks. In my part of the professional world, it's really more about what you can do than the credentials you have. Graduate work in school is nearly required, but the PE is just icing on the cake.
> 
> All that said, I would simply love to write some sort of book of formulas or something and cash in on this thing. It's simply amazing how they have us trapped into needing specific reference materials in order to jump through the hoop.


Great reply. I wonder if someone will have the guts of, one day, initiate an investigation on this. The safety of the public is not an issue now. The issue here is that someone, somewhere, and somehow is making tons of money using the desire of engineers to become licensed. Where does that money go? Who does benefit from it? More important; How does the engineering profession benefit from all that Test Prep industry. I don't know guys but maybe you are on the wrong business. Try the Test Prep field. I am sure that will make a few of you rich men/women.


----------



## TouchDown

> Bottom line: Is not the license what makes you an engineer. Is what you know. Have seen PEs cracking under pressure. Have also seen seasoned engineers without license saving the day. All this issue with the license is just the biggest legal scam in the world.


I can't argue with you on that, BUT, I do not believe that ALL engineers without a license are worth their weight in gold, and vice versa... for anyone else spouting the question of the PE license and it's purpose...

For mechanical engineers - the license does little, unless you are in HVAC design (from what I've gathered). I don't think it's a scam to say that to do some work requires you to have some level of advanced knowledge. We are professionals and the license has it's place. It's the stamp that's the deal breaker. If you have enough courage / knowledge to take the test and pass it, then you have the opportunity to use a seal / stamp to approve prints, saying that you know and have accounted for all design aspects and that the design is SAFE (as DK was referencing) and meets all criteria, bla, bla.

The stamp is where the rubber (ha) meets the road. You have now signed up to take liability for your design. You have rightfully said that you are RESPONSIBLE. If you don't have a license / stamp, then there is less likihood that an average joe would care that the design meets all criteria (and there are SOME engineers who don't care), but if you follow the letter of the law, critical public designs shall follow and use legal licensed firms that have designs approved by PE's. Does that golden stamp guarantee that there won't be issues - No. But, it does add the context that the liability exists if a mistake was made.

Licensing serves it's purpose. Is it the perfect scenario? - no. Does it work... I think so. Does it create a business around passing exams? Duh. So, if you think you can write a book - go for it. That's why ML took advantage of a situation and made it work. Isn't it great to be an American.


----------



## Dark_Knight

I agree with you 100%. There is no need to add more to what you said.


----------



## HERO

Eric_TX said:


> Why get a PE?
> You aren't really an engineer if you aren't a PE.


From my experience and talking with people from around the country, the very best engineers are those engineers whom have been in this business the longest. Men and women whom devoted 20, 30, 40, and in some cases 50 years of their adult working lives in this business. These people are highly knowledgeable, down to earth, and intelligent problem solvers. These people are real engineers. Of course, their salaries are pretty high.

I don't think a license is an absolute mark between an engineer and a non-engineer. In some fields like aerospace, there's a stronger emphasis on postgraduate degrees than PEs. On the other hand, if you're in government or in the building construction industry, PEs are a must have item.

There aren't really any black and white answers to these questions.

Just my $ 0.02


----------



## EdinNO

Someone said it was an ego thing. I have heard that from one other person in the past. I got my ME PE license in June '06. I never once tought of it as having anything to do with ego. It was always all about these things for me:

1) I might want to work in HVAC consulting. In this case, it could be a must have if certain levels of promotion were desired.

2) If I wanted to start my own "engineering" firm (I put in quotations since there can be many interpretations of what an engineering firm is), the license might be critical.

3) If I wanted to differentiate myself from many of the other hundred or so MEs going for the same job ad, the PE license might help.

4) If I wanted a little leverage in negotiating salary by demonstrating my technical and professional dedication and capabilities, the PE might help.

5) Just like some mountain climbers answer when asked why they climbed the mountain, I did it because it was there.

It is 4 months or more of grueling dedication in studying (after 4 or more years of experience), not to mention a wicked application process and horribly nerve-wracking test day. But, overall, the risk and commitment are well worth the reward. Granted, the license is not extremely important for my present position, but it did help in bringing in a larger starting salary that would otherwise have been offered. If I ever get laid off, I might have a better chance at landing the next gig. Since I work somewhat in sales (kinda, sorta), having the "P.E." designation might help me to build trust and rapport with the engineers and business owners with whom I work.

For me, there really is no downside. Yeah, it was a rough 4 months and a rough 2 month wait. But worth it. No ego here, just happy to have made it.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB

Good post Ed. I don't really understand why anyone would go to the trouble of getting a BS in engineering, and then not at least attempt to get licensed. Just my opinion of course, but I wouldn't get a law degree and than not take the BAR exam. I don't really need my PE for my current job, but it's amazed me how differently almost everyone I come into contact with has treated me since passing the exam. Having your PE license opens doors, plain and simple. Passing the test doesn't make you a good engineer, or a genius, or a good person, but it does show that you're at least proficient enough to pass the test and that's not insignificant. You can't fake the PE, and I think everybody knows it. :beerchug:


----------



## TouchDown

> 3) If I wanted to differentiate myself from many of the other hundred or so MEs going for the same job ad, the PE license might help.4) If I wanted a little leverage in negotiating salary by demonstrating my technical and professional dedication and capabilities, the PE might help.


Agreed - very good Ed. These were my reasons - with a little 'personal accomplishment'. Working in Manufacturing in a small town - if the plant decides they want to outsource / offshore engineering, then I'll be competing for few engineering jobs with a lot of other engineers if I want to stay in this town.


----------



## RVincent

I agree with the reasons cited in the previous posts from TouchDown, MetroRAFB, and EdinNO. For me, the preparation for the exam is also getting me back in touch with my "Inner Engineer". In my position as a project engineer, I have been somewhat removed from the nitty gritty fundamentals of mechanical engineering. Preparing for and (hopefully) passing in April '07 will make me feel like I have gotten back to my roots, and that I have more career options.

Randy


----------



## moderndoug

A lot of resumes are coming across Engineering Group Manager's desks with P.E. highlighted. JUST DO IT! ModernDoug


----------



## GT ME

In consulting or in your own business, a PE can, and will open doors.

In corporate america, a PE is offers little or no benefit; for example, I was offered an engineering mgmt positon for GM that would supervise PE's when I graduated from a top school because of my background.

It's also important where you graduate from if you secure a PE, especially when consulting, operating a business, or becoming an expert witness.


----------



## Rocco

GT ME said:


> In consulting or in your own business, a PE can, and will open doors.
> In corporate america, a PE is offers little or no benefit; for example, I was offered an engineering mgmt positon for GM that would supervise PE's when I graduated from a top school because of my background.
> 
> It's also important where you graduate from if you secure a PE, especially when consulting, operating a business, or becoming an expert witness.



It's industry dependent. In the Power industry or in the Nuclear world, a PE can make a big difference.

The fact that GM would value some kid just out of school more than their experienced PEs says a lot about the automotive industry, IMHO -- I guess that might be at the root of why so many of us drive Japanese cars...It's certainly something to give pause for thought. I've yet to see an academic program that can produce perspective that matches industry experience, regardless of what "top school" we're talking about.


----------



## GT ME

"background means experience" and I was proven to be one of the top engineers in the country -- you don't get offers for 6 fiqures out of undergrad unless you're a top candidate with years of relevant management and engineering experience.

You put your foot in your mouth by assuming I was a kid out of college -- how many engineers get a job at a Fortune 10 firm, let alone engineering mgmt? You might be right about Nuclear or Power Industry, but that industry couldn't come close to competing for the top talent when I graduated in 2000. Southern Co. for example, couldn't secure 1 Highest Honor talent -- we all went to either GM, Seimens, GE, McKinsey, or NASA.

As I said, anyone can get a PE, but not everyone has what it takes to graduate with Highest Honors from a top 5 world-class engineering school.



Rocco said:


> It's industry dependent. In the Power industry or in the Nuclear world, a PE can make a big difference.
> The fact that GM would value some kid just out of school more than their experienced PEs says a lot about the automotive industry, IMHO -- I guess that might be at the root of why so many of us drive Japanese cars...It's certainly something to give pause for thought. I've yet to see an academic program that can produce perspective that matches industry experience, regardless of what "top school" we're talking about.


----------



## Rocco

GT ME said:


> "background means experience" and I was proven to be one of the top engineers in the country -- you don't get offers for 6 fiqures out of undergrad unless you're a top candidate with years of relevant management and engineering experience.


Wow, I stand corrected. Dude, you really are the real deal. I'm honored to be swapping messages with you.

By the way, is there a list of the top engineers? I'd be interested to see who else I might know on there...


----------



## benbo

As they say, is this a private fight or can anyone join? &lt;lol&gt; As someone who has been on many inteviews, as well as done some hiring of MEs and EEs for aerospace and high tech, I think which school you have graduated from and what your grades were is important at the entry level, or mid career if that is when you actually get the degree. In other words, right at graduation time they are going to look more closely at school, grades, etc. Later on it becomes less relevant. A PE is an added feather, mid career, and is almost a base credential in Civil Eng, but not quite as important in ME or EE, except in certain industries like construction or power.

What I have found is more important is experience. What level jobs have you held, what kind of projects have you been involved in and what was your level of responsibility. If you are in new product design, what is your patent record. And perhaps the most important, how many people have you supervised, and what level of budget did you have control over. If you had budgetary control, did you bring projects in successfully under budget.


----------



## Rocco

benbo said:


> What I have found is more important is experience...


Agreed, experience is the key. For the most part, the PE is more of a screening tool and a tie breaker in the Mechanical world.

Although, with the upswing that's going on in the nuclear industry, folks are scrambling to get registered. Nothing like being able to stamp a pressure vessel report when you're looking for a job in that arena. Those guys need a PE in the more practical sense than most of us.


----------



## GT ME

Whatever the background or education, if anyone one of us doesn't sit on our rump &amp; work the problems, it's unlikely any of us will pass.



Rocco said:


> Agreed, experience is the key. For the most part, the PE is more of a screening tool and a tie breaker in the Mechanical world.
> Although, with the upswing that's going on in the nuclear industry, folks are scrambling to get registered. Nothing like being able to stamp a pressure vessel report when you're looking for a job in that arena. Those guys need a PE in the more practical sense than most of us.


----------



## houstonengineer

I am trying to complete my application package for appearing in October's P.E Mechanical exam. Got stuck with the SER. Can someone please email me their SER for a reference? My email is [email protected]

I will appreciate if anyone can send me some reference to prepare and complete my SER.


----------



## IlPadrino

GT ME said:


> As I said, anyone can get a PE, but not everyone has what it takes to graduate with Highest Honors from a top 5 world-class engineering school.


GPA at *any* educational institution is not a reliable measure of real-world capability. Have you never met a 4.0 student that has no practical sense? While highest honors or summa cum laude is certainly given to a select group, it doesn't portend success in a career field (whatever you use to measure success).

I'm curious... did you graduate with english or latin honors? How are you sure you graduated from a top five engineering school worldwide? Please share what school you attended and what the yardstick was for honors. Well, give the school and program and I can figure that out on my own.


----------



## BORICUAZO

Dark_Knight said:


> All this issue with the license is just the biggest legal scam in the world.



Having the PE Licence sounds to be a liability issue.


----------



## BORICUAZO

Dark_Knight said:


> Have seen PEs cracking under pressure. Have also seen seasoned engineers without license saving the day.


[SIZE=12pt]I think its ALL about experience![/SIZE]


----------



## MikeR

Without a PE... 2K a month poorer. With a PE... 2K a month richer. For me personally it's that simple. I am getting the bloody PE.


----------



## Shaggy

MikeR said:


> Without a PE... 2K a month poorer. With a PE... 2K a month richer. For me personally it's that simple. I am getting the bloody PE.


MikeR,

What specific industry are you in. I presently design machinery for medical equipment... essentially a PE is not required thus no bonus but an adda-boy.


----------



## Fordman101

I work in the Government Sector so obtaining a PE provides promotional opportunities. Because we typically use consultants for most projects, having the PE shows them that we have just enough knowledge that we're NOT going to take any


----------



## MikeR

Shaggy said:


> MikeR,What specific industry are you in. I presently design machinery for medical equipment... essentially a PE is not required thus no bonus but an adda-boy.


I work in Transit for a Public Agency. You need a PE to make Senior Engineer... hence the difference in Salary. The average Senior makes around 100K. I work mostly on Electric Railway Systems. Generally it encompasses Overhead Contact Systems (OCS), Traction Power (TP), Vehicular Systems, Signaling and Communications. OCS and Vehicles have a large dose of Mechanical Engineering. TP is basically Electric Power Distribution and Sub-stations. Railroad Signaling is sort of its own entity. I must say in writing OCS specifications that I deal a lot with ASTM, ANSI and ASME standards. You would not believe what we put the poor contractors through... the construction submittal process can be an absolute nightmare for the smaller contracting companies.


----------



## MEPE2B

If you work for an engineering firm, you need a PE to very far. Drawings, plans, and specifications must be stamped by a PE. If the drawings, plans, or specifications are of the mechanical discipline, they must be stamped by a mechanical PE.


----------



## Johnny

I am pursuing a PE for just a few reasons:

-Personal validation...I want to prove I can do it. I feel that I am a good Engineer now, but I want to do something that sets us apart from the rest of the pack.

-Freedom to consult...As someone pointed out earlier, jobs just don't seem as stable as they used to be, and I want the ability to consult if I find myself out of work.

-Maybe a little more respect...I don't have an "in-your-face" hard-driving personality. I am a little more laid back, take things in stride and try and do the best job I can. I am intentionally open to opinions and ideas and intentionally NOT an egomaniac (there are plenty of those to go around). Some people see that behaviour from an Engineer and believe that he is less capable, or less intelligent. Although it is sometimes satisfying to prove them wrong in a big way, it is most often a real pain to put up with in the first place, always feeling like you have to prove your worth. I want to separate myself from those people, by doing something they haven't...become a PE.

-I have been out of school a while now, changed jobs a couple of times and now our company has been bought and restructured several times. I have noticed that my desire has dropped significantly. I don't love what I do, and I don't get excited about technology or "cool stuff" like I did when I graduated. I want that feeling back, and studying for the PE exam might just be the kick in the pants I need to get it back.

----That's about it. ;o)

Johnny


----------



## Rusty105

MEPE2B said:


> If you work for an engineering firm, you need a PE to very far. Drawings, plans, and specifications must be stamped by a PE. If the drawings, plans, or specifications are of the mechanical discipline, they must be stamped by a mechanical PE.


Just curious, what state are you in? If I remember correctly, NY does not require to add your discipline to your stamp. There are probably other states like this as well. I had always thought that even though you may have had formal education in one discipline, as long as you had knowledge, and you felt competent in parts of another discipline it was up to you to decide if you were able to stamp those designs. Not saying this is Ideal, Just that I thought being "Professional" it was up to the individual to only accept work they are familiar with.

Rusty


----------



## MEPE2B

Rusty105 said:


> Just curious, what state are you in? If I remember correctly, NY does not require to add your discipline to your stamp. There are probably other states like this as well. I had always thought that even though you may have had formal education in one discipline, as long as you had knowledge, and you felt competent in parts of another discipline it was up to you to decide if you were able to stamp those designs. Not saying this is Ideal, Just that I thought being "Professional" it was up to the individual to only accept work they are familiar with.
> Rusty


Registration is discipline specific in some states and not specific in others. I agree with what you say: In non discipline-specific states, it is up to the individual PE to determine before he/she seals plans whether he/she is qualified in that area. However, if an engineer seals plans, and it is found by the state board that the engineer is practicing outside his/her area of competence, then the engineer is open to board sanctions. The board can always second-guess the engineer on competence, based on the engineer's education, background and experience, test discipline, and in some states, the board can require an engineer to sit for a board administered exam to settle the issue of competence. Additionally, an engineer who seals plans outside his/her area of competence opens his/herself to civil liability, especially in the event there is some sort of failure and investigation ensues. You won't find many Registered Professional civil or electrical engineers who would feel qualified to seal items as stress analysis calcs on high-pressure steam piping systems, or P&amp;IDs for a power boiler installation. By the way, I do know someone with a BS degree in civil engineering, who accumulated the required experience to sit for the mechanical PE exam, is now registered, and would definitely be qualified in the mechanical discipline.


----------



## brother

I'm in Pennsylvania. I'm a mechanical engineer (MSME) without a PE. I have 20 years experience in design, testing and analysis, mostly in the nuclear field. I have a huge retaining wall falling down at my house. I am required to get a PE stamp on any new design to replace the wall. So far, I have not obtained any interested PEs for the job. Too much creativity and liability for the price they feel they can charge. My forseeable solution will be one of two options: talk the town into letting me fix the wall to its original configuration (which lasted a good 100 years) or obtain my PE and stamp it myself (which I understand is acceptable to the town). This would be my reason for getting a PE as an ME. But my dumb question is, can I take the ME test and stamp the wall design? My town building inspector says as far as he reads the law, it's okay. I figure that I can learn enough civil engineering on my own to be comfortable stamping it myself after getting a mechanical PE.

Also, from what I've heard from friends back home in Utah, and from reading job ads, the mechanical PE is a must-have for getting many of the jobs in the West.


----------



## Supe

brother said:


> My town building inspector says as far as he reads the law, it's okay.



I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## jproctor6

Laine said:


> Civil I can understand since it is a requirement for advancement. However, I've worked in manufacturing, nuke power and education; PE is never required &amp; I got a lot of 'what are you doing that for?'.
> My reason was personal challenge. What's yours?
> 
> L



I saw a commercial last night for "Righteous Kill," a new cop movie starring Robert De Niro and Al Pacino. There was a great quote from the film in that commercial. "I'm a cop. I carry a badge and a gun. Most people respect the badge. Everybody respects the gun."

This is my analogy for an engineer who obtains their PE.

Substitute "license and experience" for "badge and gun" and there you go.


----------



## Katiebug

Last month I was talking with one of our young interns who is a senior at my alma mater. She confirmed for me that the mechanical profs (including a few with a PE!) are telling the kids not to bother with the FE/EIT, not to bother with a PE, because "no one" in mechanical needs a PE. I told her to at least take the test, because it's _got_ to be easier to pass the FE when you're in school or just graduated, rather than 5+ years after you got out of school. She may never go past the EIT, but at least it's there if she later wants or needs to get a PE.

The professors told the kids that it's too much work for a mechanical engineer to get a PE, for very little potential reward in most cases. I have to agree with that sentiment - in most cases. When I go to recruiting events, it is highly unusual to have a mechanical or materials engineer expressing interest in licensure. Industry exemption means that most of us never "need" a PE.

One of the guys I went to college with is attempting to get his PE (his listing in the license database is "Pending", as is my listing for an EIT, so that means he hasn't taken and passed the test yet). He works in the nuclear power industry and it's apparently helpful for him. Several guys from my class got their EIT and didn't take the process further, because they didn't need it. Most of us didn't bother at all.

I'm going to try to get a PE as a personal/professional challenge, and because it could be helpful for me to have later in my career if I get involved in code committees. It will look nice on my business card, and then I could endorse young engineers in my organization who might be interested in getting a PE. That's pretty much it. I expect that the only drawings I may ever seal would be to get a building permit to put a new patio on the back of my house.


----------



## P.E. Luchion

Im doing it as a personal challenge. My job does give me a nice spot bonus for attaining it. But that doesn't necessarily mean a huge pay raise.

Like katiebug it does look nice on the business card and endorsing future engineers is a plus especially minority engineers since there aren't too many of us in the field.


----------



## MechGuy

Having a PE will do nothing but open new doors for you, no matter what your discipline is. I will never stamp any designs unless I want to take a pay cut and become a design engineer, but having the PE will bring me more career opportunities than not having one.


----------

